# [EVDL] What vacuum pump to get?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I did see that thread. I just wanted a second opinion on if this pump would
be big/powerful enough to service an EV.

Thanks!



> Bob Bath <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Gast is quieter than Thomas. I thin you've made a good choice. But I also
> > hope you've followed today's thread on a Square-D switch.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Actually, now that I've done more looking on Gast's website, I'm not sure.
They seem to say that the model number ROA-P101-JH is a 'pressure' model,
not a 'vacuum' model. Does that mean it's exactly what I *don't* need, or
can I still use it for vacuum?



> Jeff Haskell <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I did see that thread. I just wanted a second opinion on if this pump would
> > be big/powerful enough to service an EV.
> ...


----------

